# Runny Nose and Sneezing.



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like she could have a little bug. Hopefully this will be her last incident and she can get back to being a fun happy puppy.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Hopefully this will be her last incident and she can get back to being a fun happy puppy.


I agree! :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds to me like she picked up a little bug at the vet last week! I accuse my vet of getting my puppies sick every time they go in!


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Just a bit of an update on Avery.... I took her to the vet Monday night. The vet gave her Amoxicillin and some other anti-inflammatory medicine for her gums since they were looking a bit swollen and red. (She's teething.) The vet really didn't have much of a diagnosis so I'm guessing she suspected Avery just has a cold. She's been on the antibiotics since Monday night and I'm not seeing much progress. (Am I impatient, or what!??!) This morning, her nose was more runny than I've seen it in the last few days.... 

I'm just wondering how common colds are for dogs and how soon I should expect her to start getting better. She's sneezing a lot (especially when she wakes up) and I know that the runny nose is annoying to her. 

The vet's office usually checks back in with us a couple days after our appointment so I will talk to them about this, but it always helps to hear if others have been down this same road and if there's anything I can be doing to help Avery. (Or anything I should be watching out for!)


----------

